

Has anyone worked with the military or have military experience?  - mslagh

Some fascinating demographics about a transient population:<p>Vets, spouses, active and reserve constitute 45.5M people<p>Service members move twice as often than the general population<p>Average service member moves once every three years<p>Service members live in the communities around the base<p>63% of service members live off-post<p>66% of  military spouses hold full time jobs on the base or surrounding community<p>Veterans Affairs data indicates the majority of veterans retire near military bases
======
nfnaaron
My dad was in the Army most of his adult life. I was in the Navy six years.

We moved. I moved.

We lived on and off base, mostly off. I lived on and off ship, mostly off.

My mom had a few odd jobs off base but mostly didn't work. My (ex) wife had
full time jobs off base.

My dad retired near-ish a few military bases, but it was more because of the
ties he'd made in the community while stationed there.

And?

~~~
mslagh
Haha. Sounds like you are the prototype. I'm working with former Army officers
who had an awful time finding the right gear before Ranger School,
deployments, etc around the big bases that are in remote geographic areas
(Benning, Bragg). I knew the military community was large, but it was
incredible to find out how clustered it is.

------
jeebusroxors
5 years - what is the question?

You're aware retired military are allowed on bases for tax free gas/shopping
etc?

